# [H] Orcs And Goblins 2250 [W] Paypal [UK]



## welshnick (Jul 25, 2012)

*I have the following that i would like to sell as a job lot, in addition to the miniatures listed below i have A lot of spare parts aarms,heads and stuff. 

This army is the equivalent of 2250 points before adding magic items. 
Also included is a KR multi case with foam inserts .If youd like any more info or pictures please pm me. 

The total value of all the items is over £400 
I am selling for £175 ono 

The army includes the following 

Orc Great Shaman 
Night Goblin Shaman 
Night Goblin Boss 
Orc Warboss with Battle Standard 
Orc Boss 

19 Orc Arrow boys (including Musicain) 

40 Orc Boys (including Standard and Musician) 

25 Goblins with bows 
3 Nasty Skulkers 

40 Night Goblins (net,musician,Standard) 

10 Goblin Wolf Riders 

5 Spider Riders 

1 Boar Chariot 

2 Giants 

1 Orc Rob Lobber 

Kr Multi Case carries most of the army with foam inserts. *


----------

